# A Decent Fish On A New Swimbait



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 16, 2008)

I got my 3:16 Baby Wake a few days ago and I hadn't had a chance to throw it for more than a few minutes until tonight. The air temperature got down to 32 last night and the temperature today was in the 60's. I was afraid the cold night would mess up the fish, but I guess it wasn't enough to affect them. I tried one pond with no luck and then I went to a more productive (usually) pond. I worked my way around the pond until I got to the spot where I caught a 6 pounder and my friend caught a 7 pounder last summer. I was slow reeling the bait so it was waking under the surface and the fish blew up on it 10 feet from the bank. The initial hit made me think it was a big fish (I always think that..) but it ended up going 2lb 11oz. The camera batteries didn't have enough juice to flash, so sorry for the cell phone pictures.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 16, 2008)

Awesome fish man!!! Congrats!!! How do you like those Swimbaits??


----------



## mtnman (Apr 16, 2008)

The lighting makes the fish look spooky. Good job dude nice fish!


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2008)

You are now our swimbait king...Who here can get bigger and better on a swimbait?


:beer:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 16, 2008)

whj812 said:


> How do you like those Swimbaits??


This Baby Wake is a great bait. I thought it looked too big at first for my kind of fishing (mostly ponds), but this fish made me think I should have gotten a bigger one. It swims crazy realistically and puts off a nice wake. It looks like a bass swimming towards me when I reel it in. On a lot of the other swimbaits, you have to replace the split rings and hooks, but this bait already came with solid hardware. The price is the only hard part to swallow. $50 for one bait was hard for me to drop, but this bait seems to be worth it.


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice catch! 8)


----------



## mtnman (Apr 18, 2008)

> $50 for one bait was hard for me to drop, but this bait seems to be worth it.



Is that thing gold plated or what? I couldnt get a good look at the lure in the pics you posted but $50 does sound like alot of money for one lure but if it catches you fish its worth it. UNTILL IT SITS OUT IN A LAKE OR POND STUCK TO A LOG! TIME TO GET OUT THE SKUBA GEAR. Could ya post a pic of the lure for me to check it out? Maybe it will become a new addition to my tackle box. If nothing else just to piss off the wife. LOL. sometimes I find alot of enjoyment outta that!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice catch. $50 for a lure is a definately rough, but I am sure you will hook some huge fish on that bait. I am going to try a bunch of bluegill swimbaits this summer. Keep up the catches


----------



## slim357 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice fish, that night fishin looks fun, bait looks like a good'n too





Jim said:


> Who here can get bigger and better on a swimbait?


 I havent even thrown any of my 3:16s or matts but with all the shad I saw today I will be throwing a matt shad tomarrow.


----------

